# Orchestra camp for adults



## Lunasong

Click here for New York _Times_ article about the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. This week-long program which cost $1750 per camper allowed amateur musicians to mingle with and learn from professional musicians, and prepare music for a concert at end of camp. A probably not-surprising number of doctors attended the camp. The campers ranged from those who had had some professional training to those who hopelessly could not keep up or play in tune.

The camp netted about $195,000, not far from a week's ticket revenue.


----------



## Dakota

Lunasong said:


> Click here for New York _Times_ article about the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. This week-long program which cost $1750 per camper allowed amateur musicians to mingle with and learn from professional musicians, and prepare music for a concert at end of camp. A probably not-surprising number of doctors attended the camp. The campers ranged from those who had had some professional training to those who hopelessly could not keep up or play in tune.


Ooooooooooo, thank you for posting that; I missed that article. Something similar is going on near me for choral singers with the Berkshire Choral Festival. I just found out about it but will be at all of the concerts. Tomorrow evening is the first, where they will perform Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. I can't wait!


----------



## Lunasong

Clicked on your link and I like it!


----------

